# Pop Up Fenster



## lraziest (24. September 2004)

Hallo ihr BesserWisser  

Also wie ich sehe sind hier einige Profs dabei deshalb BIITTTTEEEE helft mir weiter ja! Also ich will das auf der index Seite meiner webseite ein pop up Fenster öffnet. beispiel einer geht auf meine seite und oben öffnet sich ein kleiner Fenster angepasst an die grösse des beinhaltenden Bildes.

Meine Frage bekomm ich das mit dreamweaver MX alleine hin? Falsl ja wie? Bitte stellt euch vor ich bin total blöd, sprich ihr müsstet es  mir etwas genauer erklären! 
Falls es nicht mit D-MX geht wie dann am einfachsten?

Ich hoffe ihr lässt mich nicht hängen..DANKE im vorraus


----------



## Coranor (24. September 2004)

Mal vorweg, solche Pop-Ups gleich beim Öffnen einer Seite sind nicht wirklich so beliebt, aber das ist Deine Entscheidung.

Ich mache es jetzt mal nicht ganz so ausführlich, weil ich einfach zu müde dafür bin. 

Also mit Dreamweaver MX kann man recht einfach ein Popup so wie Du es willst erstellen, aber bei Dreamweaver MX ist dies ein "Browserfenster öffnen": 

Rechts sollte eigentlich auch so eine Art Menüleiste sein, mit Design, Code, Anwendung... Unter Design (eventuell erst mal da drauf klicken) gibt es noch drei "Reiter": CSS-Stile, HTML-Stile und Verhalten. Klicke da auf Verhalten. Dort siehst Du ein +, einfach mal da drauf klicken und schon müssten da einige Verhalten erscheinen, darunter auch das schon erwähnte "Browserfenster öffnen". Gib dort die Adresse ein, die Fenstergröße und was Du sonst noch willst und fertig. Zu empfehlen wäre, nie das Bild da direkt angeben, sondern das Bild vorher noch in ein html-Dokument zu stecken und dieses dann über diese Javascript-Funktion aufzurufen. Wie gerade erwähnt baut Dreamweaver dann gleich von ganz allein die Javascript-Funktion ein, mehr infos zu der verwendeten Funktion window.open gibts bei selfhtml.org 

Falls Du noch mehr wissen willst, kannst gerne Fragen, oder einfach mal F1 drücken, die eingebaute Hilfe von Dreamweaver kann Dir vielleicht auch helfen. Oder auch sonst noch bei selfhtmlselfhtml.org herumsurfen, ist ganz gut so für den Anfang.

P.S. den Besserwisser habe ich jetzt einfach mal überlesen...


----------



## lraziest (24. September 2004)

hey dank dir und das mit dem BesserWisser war netter gemeint als es wohl ankam


----------

